# considering a router boss versus a multi-router



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

Anybody out there using one of the above or have compared them?
Considering buying one or the other sooner.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What are they?

George


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Well like all of these router machines. They are very expensive. In the demo he said optional 3 times when referring to the really cool parts. The demo never shows all the steps, goof ups and misfit cuts. There is most times a big learning curve resulting in a very costly project. 

How often will you do cuts like these? 

Al


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

There are shop made versions of both of these which would save you some money... if that's an issue?

http://www.chipsfly.com/category/M.html

http://jdstools.com/product/multi-router/


The mulit router is a 2 axis machine where the router boss is a single axis machine as far as I can tell. The multi router is almost 3X the cost for what seems to me is a limited advantage. :blink:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my! What a price they have on those machines. How about one that's a little more down to earth. Cost is small. Does what you need it to do not what the others want you to think you need. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7_HLdAvViE

https://youtu.be/JuyRxbqFjdg

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291394920575?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Al


----------



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

pretty sweet little homemade may take a little more storage space for me, which is at premium.
I'm trying to get more furniture going, which would mean 2-3 times a month. I have access to M-R for under 2k


----------



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

Al, I'm spending second week of Dec on Sanibel, maybe I can stop by. If so PM me with details I come in on Sat and leave Sat Thinking of your area in about 10 yrs for FT


----------



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

I've used multi-router at Marc Adams when doing a course with Daryl Peart


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

tom d said:


> Al, I'm spending second week of Dec on Sanibel, maybe I can stop by. If so PM me with details I come in on Sat and leave Sat Thinking of your area in about 10 yrs for FT



Come on down!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

tom d said:


> pretty sweet little homemade may take a little more storage space for me, which is at premium.
> I'm trying to get more furniture going, which would mean 2-3 times a month. I have access to M-R for under 2k


You can buy a basket full of routers for $2000 and dedicate each one for a specific task.

I have five but only one is dedicated to a specific task...cutting half blind dovetails. Oh, and the 3 1/4hp Triton is the *Router Boss* in my shop! :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> You can buy a basket full of routers for $2000 and dedicate each one for a specific task.
> 
> I have five but only one is dedicated to a specific task...cutting half blind dovetails. Oh, and the 3 1/4hp Triton is the *Router Boss* in my shop! :thumbsup::yes:



You got that right. 

Al


----------



## Chairman (Jul 22, 2017)

I was having trouble getting ahold of a M-R, but after talking to a guy at my local Woodcraft and it seems a new company has taken it over and selling the machines on sale and delivering.

http://www.multi-router.com/

If they are still on sale, I am getting mine this month!


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

Chairman said:


> I was having trouble getting ahold of a M-R, but after talking to a guy at my local Woodcraft and it seems a new company has taken it over and selling the machines on sale and delivering.
> 
> http://www.multi-router.com/
> 
> If they are still on sale, I am getting mine this month!


The shops that need and have these seem to like them very much. Hobby money and production money are very different, this machine is designed to make money not cost money.
I have a $6,000 printer that replaced a $2,500 printer and paid for itself in 3 1/2 months, very few people need a printer like that or a $3,000 multi-router. You gotta put these tools into the right context.


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

Chairman said:


> I was having trouble getting ahold of a M-R, but after talking to a guy at my local Woodcraft and it seems a new company has taken it over and selling the machines on sale and delivering.
> 
> http://www.multi-router.com/
> 
> If they are still on sale, I am getting mine this month!


There was a nice one on CL in the bay area earlier this month.


----------



## Chairman (Jul 22, 2017)

Is there a site besides Highland that sells the Multi-Router? Otherwise, I will order direct from the Multi-Router site http://www.multi-router.com/


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmm. I like these pneumatic clamps. I might have to make a couple. Should come in handy when assembling face frames.
http://www.multi-router.com/product/pc-1-air-powered-clamps/


----------



## Chairman (Jul 22, 2017)

MT Stringer said:


> Hmmm. I like these pneumatic clamps. I might have to make a couple. Should come in handy when assembling face frames.
> http://www.multi-router.com/product/pc-1-air-powered-clamps/


Those clamps are nice. If I buy those from M-R can I use them on any table or do i need the Mult-Router.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Chairman said:


> Those clamps are nice. If I buy those from M-R can I use them on any table or do i need the Mult-Router.


Well, make 'em work for you. My work bench/table has dog holes every 4 inches similar to the Ron Paulk Style. I could mount them anywhere on the table to temporarily hold work pieces in place.

My Kreg Pocket hole jig has been modified with a pneumatic clamp (with foot operated switch) and I love it. I can drill holes as fast as I can. Ebay has all sorts of pneumatics available. I also bought parts at Freightprops.com. Good prices too.

I will build my own clamps for much less that what they are asking.


----------

